# Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weiß, das Thema gibt es schon, aber an der Situation hat sich, befürchte ich, etwas geändert.

Ich habe mich heute bei [noparse]www.tattoo-server.com[/noparse] angemeldet. Ich hatte es eilig, hab nicht geguckt und nicht gesehen, dass rechts auf der Anmeldeseite ganz klein steht, dass es 59,95€ kostet. Das steht da total klein und fällt überhaupt nicht ins Auge.

Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mich natürlich im Leben nicht angemeldet!

Nun habe ich in den AGB von Widerrufsrecht gelesen, habe sofort per Mail widerrufen und geschrieben, dass ich nicht gesehen habe, dass es Geld kostet. Das erwies sich als tierisch dämlich, jetzt antworten die mir, dass das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, weil ich mich selbst angemeldet habe...

Ich bin fast am durchdrehen, kann mir jemand die Angst nehmen oder mir zumindest sagen "Hey, du hast verloren, zahl das Geld", so dass ich mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigen muss?

Hab übrigens eine falsche Adresse angegeben, aber meine Name ist in Deutschland einmalig und über gelbe Seiten sofort zu finden.

Ich danke euch vielmals

Black.Velvet


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*



black.velvet schrieb:


> Ich bin fast am durchdrehen, kann mir jemand die Angst nehmen oder mir zumindest sagen "Hey, du hast verloren, zahl das Geld", so dass ich mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigen muss?t


Das darf dir niemand in Deutschland außer Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälten sagen, 
da das ( in Deutschland) bereits unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.  
( Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die sowas sagen würden...)

aber es gibt was zum Lesen und  schauen was dich beruhigen sollte 

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Alles klar, kannst du mir zumindest einen Tipp geben? 

Oder sagen, was du machen würdest? :-?


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Auch mit rhetorischen Tricks kann/darf  man das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht aushebeln. 
Lies die Infos, da steht mehr als deutlich was Sache ist.


----------



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

vielleicht hält mich jetzt jemand für komplett bescheuert, aber ich finde die Antwort auf meinen Widerruf in meinem Postfach nicht mehr. Die Mail ist einfach weg! Im Betreff stand irgendwas von Ticket...

Was ist da los?


----------



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Ganz kurz noch...

Eine Bekannte (sie arbeitet in einer Anwaltskanzlei) sagt mir gerade, es könnte kritisch werden, weil auf der Seite der Preis ersichtlich ist. Allerdings muss man scrollen...

[noparse]http://www.tattoo-server.com/index.php?w=&ac=anmelden[/noparse]

Ist das jetzt immernoch Betrug? Was haltet ihr davon?

Danke für den Link, allerdings bringen die mir nichts, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich überhaupt Opfer von Internetbetrug bin oder einfach nur Tomaten auf den Augen hatte...


----------



## Bergmann (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Ich vermute mal black.velvet kann nicht lesen oder hat andere *Gründe* weiter nach zu fragen!


----------



## black.velvet (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Das ist aber nicht nett 

Ach Quatsch, ich bin einfach ein Schisser. Wenn der Preis nicht dagestanden hätte, würd ich auch gar nich so einen Terz machen, aber wenn er DA ist (halt nur winzigklein und am Ende der Seite), dann bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher...

Seht mir meine Unerfahrenheit bitte nach... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal black.velvet kann nicht lesen oder hat andere *Gründe* weiter nach zu fragen!


Sie hat sich ganz offensichtlich nicht die ( kleine) Mühe gemacht die Infos zu lesen/schauen, sonst würde sie nicht so  weiterfragen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe! www.tattoo-server.com :-(*

Nochmal als Hinweis für alle Leser:

Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und besonders in der Nutzlosbranche sind sie mehr als schwammig/flüchtig. Genau aus diesem Grund traut sich auch keiner der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber 
mehr vor Gericht, nachdem sich zwei aus der Branche  dort Abfuhren  geholt haben 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------

